# ART Cleanbox DC power supply



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

What are the power supply requirements for the "wallwart" that comes with the cleanbox? I got a cleanbox for a few bucks used and it is missing the dc powersupply. All I know is that it is 12 volt.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

It is a Ktec brand ac adaptor class 2 transformer. Model #ka12d120015023u.
Input-120v 60hz
output-12v dc 150ma :yes:


----------



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok thanks a bunch


----------



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

The cleanbox arrived. I tried plugging the only ac adapter i had lying around into it, its a 12 volt 2 amp supply.

The light doesnt turn on the unit and the unit does not seem to ouptut anything. interestingly, if the volume knob is turned up static appears. If it is unplugged, the same thing happens so the volume knob seems to work without the external power supply.

Is this thing fried out of the box or will buying a more appropriate power supply make it work? I opened it up and didnt see any damage to the circuit board.

The components look so simple I could probably replace them all for a few bucks  any ideas how to test what?


----------



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

Im going through with a multimeter and testing the resistors, not sure the best way to test the rest, especially the IC's.


Okay I think its a really simple fix, the ac adapter I am using has the inner hot and the outer ground and this is the opposite. Never work on these things while drinking.


----------



## whubbard (Oct 31, 2007)

Uhg - Well I'm sorry to revive an old thread, but I wanted to add this here because it was the first thing that comes up on Google when searching for "ART CleanBox Power Adapter". I just spent the last hour ripping my hair out and unsoldering half the board before I realized that CleanBox uses a somewhat non-standard polarity. The middle pin is groud, the outer shell in live. I'd lost the actual CleanBox adapter and pretty much every other one I had lying around was middle-live, shell-ground, so I just figured the problem must have been the box itself. I ended up just flipping the cables inside on one my other adapters to make finally work. 

Look for this symbol on your 12v 150mAh+ wall adapter and you should be good to go:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Glad you got it working. I don't think I saw your earlier posts, but the first thing I thought of when reading thru them was reversed polarity. Very frustrating when something like that happens; also the different diameters of the plugs themselves as well as the inner pins. Sure wish all were standard.


----------



## whubbard (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, I probably should have posted here earlier (that was my first post in a while), but I really just thought I had blown the diode at first. Luckily I had a bunch of spare parts and all the necessary tools to investigate everything, but of course, it's always the simplest of issues. 

The funny part was the connector was a standard as they come, 12V with 2.5mm barrel plug...until they reversed polarity.


----------

